# Cruze Hatchback Headlights!



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

IN!!

LOVE the headlights, i too want them.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

The turn signal placement is genius!


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Woah! I'm in love. It says it's already on sale? Can we get these headlights? 

Time to investigate


----------



## idrive1 (Oct 14, 2011)

Put me down for wanting them also.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

These are OEM!?!? Sweet!


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

You guys realize that car is a concept car? Headlights are not production pieces.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yup, even the fogs were no where to be found. Luckily I found a better replacement.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah it's a shame it's only a concept. But I'm sure someone can retrofit a similar setup with LED strips mimicking the turn signal position they have and some nice (and probly expensive) shrouds around dual projectors.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Those are pretty sweet. I wouldnt mind those on my Cruze either.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Id take some even if they were $600. The stock Cruze lights are stupid cheap.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Those in red instead of blue, would be insane. And I would buy no matter the cost.


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

evo77 said:


> You guys realize that car is a concept car? Headlights are not production pieces.


Yup that was the concept version on our Holden Cruze. The production hatch looks very similar to the sedan Holden Cruze Hatch Review | Car Advice


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Too gaudy. All I would want is twin HID projector.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd like to see them lit up.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

They are lit up lol. but it's just a show light unfortunately. Screw concepts!


----------



## dlvh (Apr 25, 2012)

chrissn89 said:


> Yup that was the concept version on our Holden Cruze. The production hatch looks very similar to the sedan Holden Cruze Hatch Review | Car Advice


I would like a pair of these Holden Cruze headlights. chrissn89, can you tell me how much, and possibly how I can purchase these for a U.S. Cruze?

Please PM me, if you would.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

chrissn89 said:


> Yup that was the concept version on our Holden Cruze. The production hatch looks very similar to the sedan Holden Cruze Hatch Review | Car Advice


I like those rims on the second cruze, i wonder if i could get those for my LS


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

dlvh said:


> I would like a pair of these Holden Cruze headlights. chrissn89, can you tell me how much, and possibly how I can purchase these for a U.S. Cruze?
> 
> Please PM me, if you would.


Replied to PM



Jaycruze said:


> I like those rims on the second cruze, i wonder if i could get those for my LS


Yup theres a few on ebay.com.au they are off the CDX models.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm in if they become available!


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Its funny, China makes aftermarket headlamps copying Audi & VW styling but none have made a copy of the concept hatch versions which look better then all of them.

Go figure...


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Love how they matched the Calipers in Blue. The Cruze has soooo much going for it.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Its funny, China makes aftermarket headlamps copying Audi & VW styling but none have made a copy of the concept hatch versions which look better then all of them.
> 
> Go figure...


They almost did

Buy Cruze hid headlight, HID assembly, LED headlamp, cruze HID xenon headlight/headlamp+halogen lamp Assembly Devil eyes+angel eyes halo at Aliexpress.com


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

mido said:


> They almost did
> 
> Buy Cruze hid headlight, HID assembly, LED headlamp, cruze HID xenon headlight/headlamp+halogen lamp Assembly Devil eyes+angel eyes halo at Aliexpress.com


No not really. These are OE lamps with two projectors stuck inside the reflector bowl.

If you look closely they don't look anything alike.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

evo77 said:


> No not really. These are OE lamps with two projectors stuck inside the reflector bowl.
> 
> If you look closely they don't look anything alike.


Yeah the ones on the concept one has the main light pushed back more. Makes it look more sleek. 

Not to mention the second projector on the knockoff is just for show. No light bulb. What a waste. If I do end up throwing in dual projectors into my custom design theyll both be operational. And both will have high and low beams like from the retrofit source. Totally double the light


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

ill take the whole car!


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

Okay guys the price of a pair of Australian Cruze headlights are $820.00 AUD, plus postage costs. Also i have no idea if they will fit/plug in to your cruzes your globe plugs maybe different.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

chrissn89 said:


> Okay guys the price of a pair of Australian Cruze headlights are $820.00 AUD, plus postage costs. Also i have no idea if they will fit/plug in to your cruzes your globe plugs maybe different.


Wow!!! Pricey!

And yes they will NOT be compatible with north American wiring.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Money better spent on performance, suspension or wheels.


----------

